# Which is your favorite Morzart's Piano Concertos?



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU (Mar 31, 2015)

#24 by Glenn Gould is fine. But #25 by Richter or Micherangelli is unforgettable.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

And No 23 by Perahia is just about perfect


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU (Mar 31, 2015)

Sorry, but concertos by Perahia I've never heard as yet. I remember his performance of romantic pieces, Mendelssoon or someone.


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

My favourite concerto is #21. I haven't found a definitive performance yet. But I could listen to that concerto over and over.


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

As much as I love the 24, 27, 20, 23, 21, 25, 9, 10, 15, 18, if I have to pick one and only one, I will go with the 17. I feel like its second movement just captures the entire universe for me


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Of the last great masterpieces my favourite tends to be the one i'm listening to at the time!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

No 17 for me any day .


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My favorite Mozart keyboard concertos are: 15, 20, 21, 23, and 27.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Favorites:

25,20,17,22,27.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

They are of course all very nice; 
no.9 "Jeunehomme", nos. 20, 21, 22, 24 & 27 are among my favourites.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

From #17 on, they're all wonderful. #9 is also one of my favorites.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

#20, with the cadenza Clara Haskill performs.......mostly because she uses the most beautiful motive Mozart may ever have written in it, which Beethoven didn't.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> They are of course all very nice;
> no.9 "Jeunehomme", nos. 20, 21, 22, 24 & 27 are among my favourites.


Joen expresses my sentiment as he often do! :tiphat:

/ptr


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU (Mar 31, 2015)

As to the 2nd mov. I prefer #15 performed by Micherangelli. It depends upon who plays whether the essence of the music is transfered to us, who has only mediocre ears.


----------

